# This week's haul



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Man, I know I should wait for the end of the week, but I'm gonna start this thread now, and add pics as they all come in.

This week will bring:

1Box ISOM RASCC
6 Tatuaje Regios (Famous Auction)
6 Ashton Aged Maduro # 10's (Famous Auction)
10 DPG Serie JJ (CI Sale)
10 Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro (CI Sale)

You guys are killing me here. More pictures in the thread tomorrow...


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Those RASCC look fantastic. RASS are on my wishlist. Please submit a review on this one


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

mphilipp said:


> Those RASCC look fantastic. RASS are on my wishlist. Please submit a review on this one


I'm gonna let these sit for a little while, at least until summer. Box code was Jul07, so they should be good soon...


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Toasted smoke one of the RASS now. I just had some from July 07 and they were good, not great but good. I will let them sit now until 09 to really get the good flavors. Great pickups this week. Enjoy Flint


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Not To Bad


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

paint said:


> Not To Bad


Dont beg dont bum just go and get you some...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet pickup


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Habana said:


> Toasted smoke one of the RASS now. I just had some from July 07 and they were good, not great but good. I will let them sit now until 09 to really get the good flavors. Great pickups this week. Enjoy Flint


These arent the rass, they are the small club corona. I'll smoke one when I get back from vacation...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Those are great little smokes. Small Club Coronas(RASCC) are a little different than the RA Specially Selected(RASS) IMO


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Those are great little smokes. Small Club Coronas(RASCC) are a little different than the RA Specially Selected(RASS) IMO


I may hit the RASS next, but am saving for a box of PSD4's...


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, I'll admit it. I'm a dumbass! What are ISOM RASCC? Be gentle with me. I've had a tough day.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

doblemaduro said:


> Okay, I'll admit it. I'm a dumbass! What are ISOM RASCC? Be gentle with me. I've had a tough day.


Sorry man. ISOM = Island South of Miami

RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected

RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Sorry man. ISOM = Island South of Miami
> 
> RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> 
> RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


Thanks. I thought it was something like that. I shouldn't have to ask again. Thanks Bro. Those ISOM RASCC really do look awesome!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Are those RA's from a known trusted source? I'm asking because I have several bands from RA's that were purchased in Barcelona, are known to be genuine, and have obvious differences. The inner and outer ring dots on your seem to be flat - they should be raised. The center crown should also have a raised area - in your pic it looks flat. Also the lettering looks to be a different font. 

If you like I'll scan one in tomorrow and post it so you can see the differences I am talking about.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I may hit the RASS next, but am saving for a box of PSD4's...


That will make three awesome cigar selections


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

cybervee said:


> Are those RA's from a known trusted source? I'm asking because I have several bands from RA's that were purchased in Barcelona, are known to be genuine, and have obvious differences. The inner and outer ring dots on your seem to be flat - they should be raised. The center crown should also have a raised area - in your pic it looks flat. Also the lettering looks to be a different font.
> 
> If you like I'll scan one in tomorrow and post it so you can see the differences I am talking about.


PM sent


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

RASCC's are one of my favorite cigars. They're incredible and were my introduction to CC's (thanks ccsmoker!). You'll enjoy those!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice smokes


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Those RAs are very nice. I enjoy them a lot! My brother and I smoked a box of them last year on a week of fishing in Virginia. MMMMM... good times!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nice pick up and photo


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn that RASS looks fantastic! :dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Ron - 

Nice purchase! I am drooling on my keyboard!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, I guess I got fake ones. All indications are pointing to that. I guess I won't buy from that place again. I'm gonna smoke them anyway. At least it wasn't an expensive mistake (Relatively speaking), but I could have bought a box of 68's instead....


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I was gifted one of those Series JJ DPG...man...great smokes. But I will add, the man who gifted them to me was a new old friend. Friend of the family I just met. Great guy and great cigar.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are great smokes


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pick ups.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

added another pic...

:redface:


----------



## madurodave-cl (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad to see I am not the only sick one! Get down with the Sickness!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

*Update*

I smoked one for the first time tonight:

Smoke had burn issues:

Touched up:

Flavors opening right up:

Last of it:

I was skeptical at first. Smoke seemed not to stay lit, and I wasn't getting much smoke. After the touch up, the flavor profile opened right up, with some earthiness and pepper in the start, becoming smoother in the finish with hints of coffee and a somewhat floral undertone.

I'm really not that good at taste profiles, but that's what I got out of it.....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

little burn problems.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> little burn problems.


yup. burn was very inconsistent. Was a good smoke at the end for sure, but jury is still out....


----------

